# Is my budgie sick?



## Iovis (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello! I joined TalkBudgies yesterday, but this is the third day I've owned my budgies. I've caught one of my budgies leaning forward/hunching (kind of like this :cobalt linnie, but I'm not sure if it's because she's new and nervous or if there's something more serious going on. I've also noticed feces hanging from her vent, and she tends to stretch (slightly open wings) when she sees people/when people talk to her. She tends to stay still unless I'm in the room, which is odd, but I don't know if that plays into anything. I didn't see her drink any water today, but she _might've _moved when I was gone.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome, and congratulations on your new babies!
Some budgies don't stand up straight, and as far as I know, that's completely normal  as far as the feces go, the same thing happened to Stormy when we first got him. I think it's because he was so stressed from his new home that he wasn't bathing or preening himself. 
And the stretching is normal as well. Mine stretches all the time, especially after playing or exercising.
Stormy didn't seem to eat or drink the first few days we had him. He just sat still in the corner for nearly a week. They're still just getting used to their new home. They'll come around soon enough 
I'm glad to see you're so concerned about your babies, though! That means you're a very good pet parent


----------



## Iovis (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks, Morgan! I was really hoping she wasn't sick since we just got her and I'm getting pretty attached to her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Everything you've described is normal for a new bird. 
It's going to take a couple of weeks for them to settle in and start to feel comfortable. 
The stretching is sort of a "greeting" acknowledging your presence.*


----------



## macabremag (May 10, 2015)

Mine stretches when you walk in or go to talk to him, as well as putting one leg out... it's like his little ballerina act lol.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello what you are disrobing sounds perfectly normal, also Budgies do not need to drink a lot of water, they are very quick and sneaky too .:green pied::albino:


----------

